# Feeding Guidelines from puppy to adult



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I feed both pups Canidae ALS and they've done very well on it. I was reading the back of the bag to make sure I am feeding them the correct amount. 

I noticed that for feeding puppies, it says up to 6 months and between 50 and 75 pounds, they should get 4 to 5 cups per day. 

Chevy is almost 7 months, would I go by the "adult" guidelines (50-75lbs, 2-3 cups) now? Two to three cups a day just doesn't seem like enough. He is very active, not overweight and eats all of his food (3c in the am and 2c in the pm). 

Here's a link to see the guidelines: Canidae ALS


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

WHOA. I feed my 5 month old a total of 3 cups of Canidae ALS a day, plus peanut oil. (she had itchy skin) and some sprinkles of freeze dried liver. she is growing strongly, but not too quickly, and she is definitely not skin and bones, either.

I think you have to watch your dog... is he growing too fast? getting too fat? (reduce). Is he losing weight? (give more)

But maybe someone else can offer more definite guidelines.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have never paid any attention to feeding guidelines on dog food bags. They are averages at best, and don't take into account important factors like individual metabolism, activity level, and growth rate. IMO, there is no formula or strict guideline for how much is appropriate for a pup of a specific age. It varies widely from pup to pup based upon many factors. 

The surest way to gage weight and know if food needs to be increased or reduced is the Rib Test – standing over the dog, run your hands down his sides from front to back. If you cannot easily feel the ribs, he needs to lose a few pounds. If the dog feels boney, you can see the ribs, or the spine is pronounced, he’s too thin and you need to feed more. If you can easily feel the ribs without trying hard, but the dog doesn’t have a boney feel or appearance, things are just right.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use the bag as a starting point only. Like Chris, I'm constantly running my hands down their sides and adjusting the quantity if necessary. Just because the bag says I should be feeding more, or even if they seem hungry and WANT more, are not good reasons to increase the quantity. Your dog's condition is the best indication that you are feeding properly, or need to feed more or less than you currently are. 

Also, at 7 months old your pup's growth rate is starting to slow and you may need to start cutting back how much you feed or he'll get chubby, so it's particularly important to keep an eye on his condition at this stage of development.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. He's definatly not overweight. I took him to the vet today for his heartworm test (negative!) and he weighs 56.7 pounds which is about six pounds less than average. He doesn't feel boney or look scrawny but I will ever-so slightly start cutting the amount down a tad because an overweight pup is not what I want.


----------

